# Rear Spolier Help



## BMN121 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima and my spoiler was knocked off. Does anyone know of any glue or other ways of fixing it?


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

The only way i can think of is to screw from inside the trunk into the spoiler...idk just a cheap fix it way haha more than likely a better way though


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

So was the mounting hole stripped?

I don't think I'd use glue...maybe use a larger diameter screw or find some way of fixing the stripped holes.


Or was the spoiler 'broken off'?


----------

